# quick hit: Deegan Hevy Hitters at Wallys...



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I mentioned these cars around Christmas, I think... Wal-Mart had this line of toys called Deegan Hevy Hitters (yes, it looks like they spelled "Heavy" wrong) and in the lineup were some Artin 1/43 sets: tuners, offroad trucks, and motorcycles. The interesting part was that you could buy cars separately. I'm pretty sure there was a Mazda (RX-8?) and a Mitsubishi (Lancer? Evo?) in separate blisterpacks, and there may have been a couple others. When was the last time Wal-Mart sold individual slot cars? Well, I had forgotten all about this stuff till I found myself in Wallys at midnight last night and there was one of the cars in a half-opened blister, all by itself, none of the other stuff in the series to be found. Just for giggles I scanned it... it came up $1.00. Heck, at that price, I'd buy a bunch... but there were no others to be found. The nearby stock worker had no idea either. So I took the one, and after church today I hit a different Wally's... no luck there either. All they had was a couple of off-road truck race sets at full price. Point is, if you like 1/43 and you have a Wally's near you, check to see if they're blowing these out... might be a good opportunity to snag a few good chassis...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I bought about 20 of them and want more.


----------

